

Show HN: How I became a hacker - infinitebattery

An essential course. Personally, this is what inspired me to become interested in programming in the first place. I think everyone should have that opportunity, so take it upon yourself to share this course- you would be surprised to see what some people can create when given the ability!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.edx.org&#x2F;course&#x2F;harvardx&#x2F;harvardx-cs50x-introduction-computer-1022
======
paulzerkel
For anyone in St. Louis, MO, Launchcodestl.com is starting a free in-person
study group for this class that will meet two times a week. I am not
affiliated, but it does sound like a great opportunity for anyone who wants to
start programming or who wants to brush up on the topics.

------
tdshipley
Took this a while ago. It is a great course and David Malan (the lecturer) is
really engaging.

------
techaddict009
@infinitebattery thanks a lot for share.

Will surely pursue this course.

